# DSL: O2 oder 1&1?



## MrSonii (3. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute,

welchen von den beiden Anbietern würdet ihr für DSL 50k nehmen?
Eventuell könnt ihr ja Erfahrungen mitteilen


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (3. Februar 2016)

Telefonica O2 hat eine Drosselung in ihren Verträgen vorgesehen. Glaube, damit scheiden die für so ziemlich jeden PCGH-Leser aus. 

Festnetz-DSL-Drosselung: O2 setzt ab Februar AGB-Klauseln um

Wer drosselt?


----------



## Xanten (3. Februar 2016)

Aus den verschiedensten Gründen: Telekom
mfG


----------



## MrSonii (3. Februar 2016)

Wow ok, das mit der Drosselung ist natürlich Mist, danke für die wichtige Information!
Telekom bietet nur 16k an dem Standort, warum auch immer. Natürlich zu Mondpreisen.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen zu 1&1, auch zur Hardware (Router) von denen?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. Februar 2016)

Hab bei 1&1 meinen Handyvertrag und bin zufrieden ^^ zum Thema DSL kann ich nur sagen, dass Freunde von mir sehr viel Ärger hatten. Leitung lief nicht stabil und als man dann wechseln wollte, war es auch nicht soo einfach aus dem Vertrag rauszukommen (hat letztendlich aber funktioniert). 
Falls du noch ein halbes Jahr warten kannst, würde ich dann mal gucken, ob es nicht Sinn macht sich ein eigenes Endgerät zu holen. Dann wäre zumindest das "Problem" mit den vorgegebenen Routern nicht mehr gegeben...


----------



## DOcean (3. Februar 2016)

bei 1&1 gab es früher eine gute Fritz.Box mit dazu, heute gibts es die Dinger nur zur Miete 
-muss man bei den monatlichen Kosten dazurechnen

Bei mir wären beide raus, 1&1 wegen der Miete, O2 wegen der Drossel...


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (3. Februar 2016)

DOcean schrieb:


> bei 1&1 gab es früher eine gute Fritz.Box mit dazu, heute gibts es die Dinger nur zur Miete
> -muss man bei den monatlichen Kosten dazurechnen


 So siehts aus. Für Lau gibt es nur das "Modem" - ein billig-Router mit abgeklemmten WLAN und einem RJ-45. Zum Support bei Leitungsproblemen kann man immer schwer was sagen. Da gibt's Leute mit guten und schlechten Erfahrungen.


----------



## MrSonii (3. Februar 2016)

Also der Router würde noch 2,99€ zusätzlich bei 1&1 kosten, das wäre noch zu verschmerzen.
Allerdings hab ich mich bei Telekom verguckt, die bieten auch ne 50k Leitung an. Ist zwar teurer (Router muss dort auch gemietet werden) aber vielleicht zuverlässiger. Allerdings hab ich mit denen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht bzgl. Geschwindigkeit am Abend, so das beispielweise Youtube kaum benutzbar war abends.


----------



## tdi-fan (3. Februar 2016)

Ich bin bei o2, und was die Drossel angeht: laut meinem Vertrag Zitat: 
"In Ihrem Tarif können Sie in 3 aufeinanderfolgenden Monaten das Datenvolumen überschreiten. Danach wird in allen darauffolgenden Monaten die Geschwindigkeit reduziert, wenn Sie die 300 GB Grenze erneut überschreiten. Sie haben hier die Möglichkeit Ihr Datenvolumen zu erweitern."


----------



## trigger831 (3. Februar 2016)

Moin. Bin auch bei 1&1. Dsl 50 hat ein ganz gutes P/L Verhältnis, wenn man,so wie ich,noch die Fritzbox 7490 dazu bekommen hat und dann 29,99 Euro im Monat zahlt. Finde die neue Preisgestaltung allerdings bedenklich. Preiserhöhung und Kosten für die Routermietung sind nicht der Hit.


----------



## chewara (3. Februar 2016)

bin bei 1und1 und brauchte den support noch nie, hat einfach funktioniert. hatte aber auch  noch eine fritzbox ohne zusätzliche miete dazubekommen..


----------



## trigger831 (3. Februar 2016)

Das, was mich schon geärgert hat, ist die Vertragsanpassungsgebühr von 69,90 Euro, wenn du z.B. von DSL 50 auf DSL 100 wechseln möchtest. Die wurde nämlich auch angehoben.


----------



## Malc0m (3. Februar 2016)

Ich würde auch die Telekom empfehlen, und Moden hab ich nochnie gemietet , sondern immer selbst gekauft. Hab da lieber mein eigenes aktuelles gerät von AVM


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (3. Februar 2016)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Ist zwar teurer (Router muss dort auch gemietet werden) aber vielleicht zuverlässiger. Allerdings hab ich mit denen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht bzgl. Geschwindigkeit am Abend, so das beispielweise Youtube kaum benutzbar war abends.


 Wenn der Router gemietet werden muss, ist es aber Hybrid. Ansonsten hast Du bei der Telekom freie Routerwahl.

Peering/Routing bei der Telekom ist so ne Sache, kann dich aber auch woanders erwischen und auch zu anderen Diensten. Twitch zum Beispiel.


----------



## MrSonii (3. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank schonmal für alle bisherigen Eindrücke.

@PCGH_Andreas: 
Also wenn ich mal den Bestellvorgang durchspiele bei der Telekom mit VDSL 50 kostet der normale Router ("Speedport W 724V") 4,94€ pro Monat an Miete, und das ist nicht der Hybrid Tarif 
Dann ist man das erste Jahr bei knapp 40€ im Monat, danach 45€. Nur für Internet und Telefon wohlgemerkt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DSL: O2 oder 1&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;1?*



MrSonii schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal für alle bisherigen Eindrücke.
> 
> @PCGH_Andreas:
> Also wenn ich mal den Bestellvorgang durchspiele bei der Telekom mit VDSL 50 kostet der normale Router ("Speedport W 724V") 4,94€ pro Monat an Miete, und das ist nicht der Hybrid Tarif
> Dann ist man das erste Jahr bei knapp 40€ im Monat, danach 45€. Nur für Internet und Telefon wohlgemerkt.


Er meint das kein Routerzwang herrscht. Du kannst dir jeden X beliebigen kaufen.

Eine Hot Spot Flatrate + 25gb Cloud + kostenloser Anrufweiterschaltung hast du übrigens auch dazu.
Also nicht bloß Internet + Telefon. [emoji14]

Zur kleinen Info Mietrouter gehen bei der Telekom schon ab 2,44 € los. 

Speedport Entry 2 – Einsteiger Speedport für den IP-Anschluss | Telekom

Bist du ansonsten noch unter 25 bzw Azubi/Student?
Dann sind es in den ersten 24 Monaten!  mtl. 29,95 € und danach dauerhaft für mtl. 34,95 €. 

Angebote für Junge Leute & Studenten | Telekom

10% Online Rabatt für 12 Monate gibt's übrigens auch noch dazu.


----------



## MrSonii (3. Februar 2016)

Ah okay, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden, sorry.


----------



## Xanten (3. Februar 2016)

Was viel vergessen, das die Telekom(bis auf Besonderheiten wie m-net u.ä.) den alleinigen Netzausbau und Erhalt trägt. Provider wie O2,1&1 u.a. mieten quasi die Leitungen bei der Telekom. D.h., hat die Telekom in einem Gebiet nur Müll anzubieten, können solche Provider ebenfalls nur Müll anbieten. Abseits jedes Werbeversprechens. Daher treten dann solche Firmen wie M-net auf den Plan für Netzausbau in "Notstandsgebieten".
Außerdem bietet die Telekom in vielen Städten ab ca. 10.000 Einwohner bereits einen T-Punkt an. Was ich bei Schwierigkeiten sehr komfortabel finde, mit eine Menschen Auge in Auge das Problem zu erörtern. Hotline (ich weiß, der Begriff ist ein Witz) ist kostenfrei und meißtens nicht umsonst 
Insgesamt ist eine Firma , welche so viele tausende von Kilometern Kabel ihr Eigen nennt, durchaus unterstützenswert. Nicht wie die Zecken(die ach so viel gelobten Provider), die sich nur dranhängen und saugen 
Der letzte Satz, spiegelt nur meine persönliche Einstellung zu diesem Thema wieder.
mfG


----------



## SaPass (3. Februar 2016)

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zu 1&1:
Ich bin dort jetzt seit 6,5 Jahren Kunde. Ab und an hatte ich Probleme mit der Leitung, die aber immer gelöst wurden. Ein riesen Vorteil ist dort die kostenlose 24/7-Hotline. Nachteilig ist nur, dass bei mir nicht 1&1, sondern die Telekom der Leitungsbetreiber ist. Bei Problemen mit der Leitung meldet man dies als 1&1 Kunde an 1&1, die sich dann mit der Telekom auseinandersetzen. Und die sind entsprechend wenig motiviert, um nicht zu sagen unfähig, Probleme für die Konkurrenz zu lösen.


----------



## mrfloppy (3. Februar 2016)

Was erwartest du ? 1&1 dieser pen...er Verein da. Würde ich auch drauf Sch... Wenn da was ist. Die saugen nur, mieten sich billig ein, haben null eigene Technik und Leitungen . Nichts haben die in ganz Deutschland , bringen null Innovationen aber versuchen immer mehr bei der Telekom abzugreifen . Wie zB den Hybrid Tarif , aber da hat die Bundesnetzagentur nein gesagt . Finde ich persönlich richtig , man muss nicht alles jedem anbieten wie 1&1 die selber garnichts zu bieten haben .


----------



## Malc0m (4. Februar 2016)

Und Hotline ist bei der Telekom schon immer Kostenlos gewesen und auch 24/7 ist jetzt kein super duper mega 1&1 Service


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (4. Februar 2016)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal für alle bisherigen Eindrücke.
> 
> @PCGH_Andreas:
> Also wenn ich mal den Bestellvorgang durchspiele bei der Telekom mit VDSL 50 kostet der normale Router ("Speedport W 724V") 4,94€ pro Monat an Miete, und das ist nicht der Hybrid Tarif
> Dann ist man das erste Jahr bei knapp 40€ im Monat, danach 45€. Nur für Internet und Telefon wohlgemerkt.


 Joa, einfach auf der Seite nirgends einen Haken machen und dann gibts auch keinen Mietrouter. Gerade ausprobiert. Router-Mietpflicht ist afaik nur bei Hybrid.


----------



## MrSonii (4. Februar 2016)

Alles klar, vielen Dank.
Ich hab allerdings selbst keinen eigenen Router, aber du würdest wahrscheinlich trotzdem eher empfehlen einen zu kaufen, als einen Telekom-Router zu mieten oder?


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (4. Februar 2016)

Joa, und wenns ein Telekom-Router ist. Die Miete läuft halt bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag weiter. Du musst erst kündigen, dass du die wieder los wirst. Wenn der Vertrag 4 Jahre läuft, weil alles passt, dann hast du den Router "2x bezahlt".

Achte aber drauf, dass Du einen Router kaufst, der IP-Telefonie und DECT kann, sonst kriegst Du mit dem Telefon Probleme. Ein Asus- oder Netgear-Router (D-Link, etc.) kann das in der Regel nicht (oder kauf dann ein richtiges IP-Telefon).


----------



## P2063 (4. Februar 2016)

Xanten schrieb:


> Was viel vergessen, das die Telekom(bis auf Besonderheiten wie m-net u.ä.) den alleinigen Netzausbau und Erhalt trägt. Provider wie O2,1&1 u.a. mieten quasi die Leitungen bei der Telekom. D.h., hat die Telekom in einem Gebiet nur Müll anzubieten, können solche Provider ebenfalls nur Müll anbieten. Abseits jedes Werbeversprechens. Daher treten dann solche Firmen wie M-net auf den Plan für Netzausbau in "Notstandsgebieten".
> Außerdem bietet die Telekom in vielen Städten ab ca. 10.000 Einwohner bereits einen T-Punkt an. Was ich bei Schwierigkeiten sehr komfortabel finde, mit eine Menschen Auge in Auge das Problem zu erörtern. Hotline (ich weiß, der Begriff ist ein Witz) ist kostenfrei und meißtens nicht umsonst
> Insgesamt ist eine Firma , welche so viele tausende von Kilometern Kabel ihr Eigen nennt, durchaus unterstützenswert.



Das mit dem Ausbau muss ich aus eigener Erfahrung leider ein wenig anders darstellen.

Natürlich ist es erst mal so, dass sich alle anderen Provider in das Netz desjenigen rein hängen dürfen, der vor Ort ausgebaut hat. Ausnahmen bilden die Kabelbetreiber, da die Kabelgebiete regional aufgeteilt sind und der Anschluss nicht zur klassischen Telekommunikation zählt, ist ja eigentlich für TV gedacht und dazu gibt es auch andere Empfangsmöglichkeiten.

Eine Firma wie M-Net tritt jetzt aber keinesfalls auf, um in "Notstandsgebieten" aus purem Alturismus die gebeutelte Landbevölkerung zu versorgen. Das ganze läuft viel mehr so ab, dass ein Kreis oder eine Gemeinde erst mal das Marktversagen des vorhandenen Anbieters (der natürlich meistens die Telekom ist) in einem langwierigen Prozess feststellen lassen muss. Wird eben dieses Marktversagen bescheinigt, wird ein quasi Kreis/Gemeinde/Stadteigenes Unternehmen gegründet in dem sich dann die "Visionären" Politiker die das durchgeboxt haben in den Vorstand setzen. Dieses Unternehmen beauftragt dann M-Net (oder ähnliche regionale Anbieter) die unterversorgten Gebiete aus zu bauen.

Kreis/Stadt/Gemeinde hat natürlich auch kein Geld zu verschenken, zumal die nicht unerheblichen Investitionskosten erst mal irgendwo bei einer Bank geliehen und durch das weitervermieten der Infrastruktur wieder hereinfinanziert werden müssen. Sie lassen sich also ein paar Angebote machen und nehmen das günstigste das grade so noch dem Mindeststandard entspricht.

Wo also die Telekom momentan irgendwas zwischen 6-25mbit bietet, kommt eine M-Net daher, bohrt überall Löcher um ihr kleines LWL Backbone zu legen un das landet dann *trommelwirbel* exakt neben dem Verteilerkasten der Telekom auf den man sich für die letzten paar hundert Meter zum Kunden wieder aufschaltet. Der größte Witz passiert aber in Neubaugebieten: Da baut M-Net auch nur LWL bis zum Verteiler, obwohl man direkt bei der Erschließung alles für FTTH vorbereiten könnte.

Und natürlich muss auch M-Net (bzw die örtliche Breitband-GmbH) diese Kabel der "Konkurrenz" die nicht selbst ausbaut zur Verfügung stellen.

Es ist also völlig egal, wer jetzt den Ausbau tätigt, es kommt immer ******* bei raus und man kann immer den Anbieter frei wählen der einen verarscht. Die Leitungen sind überall die selben, wenn man nicht das Glück hat zu irgendeinem tollen Glasfaser Pilotprojekt zu gehören das aus Marketinggründen betrieben wird. Wenn man Pech hat bekommt man noch nicht mal Kabel als Alternative.

Willkommen im Jahr 2016, wo man zukunftssichere Technologieen verbauen könne es aber niemand tut.


----------



## Xanten (4. Februar 2016)

P2063. Danke für Deine Ausführlichkeit. Ich wollte es gar nicht so detailiert machen. Du hast natürlich Recht. Aber M-Net(nur als Beispiel) verlegt wenigstens noch ein paar Kabel. Die Anderen jar nüschte. Hacken dann aber alle auf der Telekom rum. Wer es besser macht darf auch meckern.
mfg


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: DSL: O2 oder 1&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;1?*

kann gelöscht werden.
Danke


----------



## Decrypter (7. Februar 2016)

Xanten schrieb:


> P2063. Danke für Deine Ausführlichkeit. Ich wollte es gar nicht so detailiert machen. Du hast natürlich Recht. Aber M-Net(nur als Beispiel) verlegt wenigstens noch ein paar Kabel. Die Anderen jar nüschte. Hacken dann aber alle auf der Telekom rum. Wer es besser macht darf auch meckern.
> mfg



Naja, schau dich doch einmal in den Foren um zum Thema Breitbandausbau. Alle, aber wirklich alle hauen sie auf die Telekom ein, das diese ja überhaupt nichts ausbaut und die vorhandene Infrastruktur, welche die Telekom übrigends *nicht* geschenkt bekommen hat, immer nur weiter ausquetscht. In Ansätzen stimmt das ja auch. Aber das z.B. ein Glasfaser-Ausbau bis in die Häuser zum einem so horrend teuer ist, das es für ein Unternehmen alleine überhaupt nicht auf wirtschaftliche gesunde Weise zu finanzieren ist, wird immer gepflegt beiseite geschoben. Jeder Telekommunikationsanbieter kann hier tätig werden und Glas bis in die Häuser legen. Die ominöse letzte Meile spielt hier faktisch keine Rolle. Aber bis auf wenige regionale Ausnahmen rührend die Marktschreier des Wettbewerbes hier keinen Handschlag. Eben weil es teuer ist und man dann diesen Zugang auch anderen Anbietern zur Verfügung stellen müßte. Grützner und seine VATM Schergen können immer nur eines: Fordern von der Telekom.

Und genauso kann es schon gar nichts werden, das schnelle Zugänge in DE großflächig zur Verfügung stehen. Immer nur rumschreien und mit dem Finger auf die Telekom zeigen, funktioniert hier ganz und gar nicht. Die Telekom ist eben kein staatliches Unternehmen mehr, wo Geld keine Rolle spielt. Sie ist genauso ein privates Unternehmen wie ihre Wettbewerber auch. Ob das nun Gut oder Schlecht ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber gebe es keinen Wettbewerb, dann hätten wir heute noch absolute Mondpreise im Telekommunikationsbereich und mit Sicherheit auch keine Bandbreiten von 50 bzw. 100 Mbit. Man kann eben halt nicht alles haben. Dazu ist woanders auch nicht längst alles Gold was glänzt. Auch im Ausland sind hohe Bandbreiten fast ausschließlich dort vorhanden, wo es rentabel ist.

Was viele auch einfach nicht wahr haben wollen ist die Tatsache, das die Telekom gar nicht günstiger als ihre Wettbewerber sein darf. Die Telekom unterliegt immer noch der Regulierung und muß sich jeden Tarif von der Bundesnetzagentur genehmigen lassen. Als es im gespräch war, die Telekom regional aus der Regulierung zu entlassen, weil sie dort in der Summe weniger eigene Anschlüsse hatte als ihre Wettbewerber, sind die VATM-Schergen geradezu Amok gelaufen. Muß man sich auch mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.

Ja, die Telekom ist nicht gerade günstig. Aber sie darf halt keine Tarife auf Augenhöhe ihrer Wettbewerber anbieten. Das ist dann schon ein ziemlich großer Wettbewerbsnachteil, den man auch kaum wieder kompensieren kann. Aber ob es der richtige Weg ist, immer zu denen zu gehen, die sich überspitzt gesagt wie Parasiten verhalten, indem sie sich mit Null wirtschaftlichen Risiko immer in die von anderen gemachten und bestens angewärmten Nester setzen, bezweifel ich mal ziemlich stark.


----------



## Ikarus695 (7. Februar 2016)

bin zufrieden mit KBW, aber ich würde an deiner stelle lieber auf 1&1 tendieren, benutzen Fr!tzbox router


----------



## DirtyPants (7. Februar 2016)

Ich war auch 1&1 Kunde und würde diesen Fehler nie wieder begehen. 
Es kam immer wieder zu Leitungsproblemen, die aber bei 1&1 immer als Telekom Problem abgetan wurden und ich wurde an die Telekom verwiesen. Dort natürlich dasselbe Spiel nur in die andere Richtung, "Sie sind kein Telekom Kunde, das müssen Sie mit 1&1 klären" 
Nach zwei Jahren Theater konnte ich endlich aus dem Vertrag raus. Bin jetzt bei der Telekom, kostet zwar mehr aber man hat weniger Theater. Mein Tarif der MagentaZuhause L kostet - 44,95€/Monat und der Magenta M mit 50k würde 39,95€ kosten.

Der Vorteil bei 02 ist, dass du bei Vertragsabschluss eine Kündigungsfrist von vier Wochen vereinbaren kannst. Falls es Probleme geben sollte, kannst du auf diesem Weg schnell und problemlos kündigen.


----------



## Jonsen29 (7. Februar 2016)

ich bin zufrieden mit der Telekom. (Viele Bekannte waren bei 1&1 und sind schlussendlich wieder zurück zur Telekom) 1&1 hatte  mit der Geschwindigkeit Probleme, weil der Vertrag dir bis zu 16k garantiert, waren aber dann nur ca 6k.


----------



## Jonsen29 (7. Februar 2016)

Doppelpost

bitte löschen


----------



## MrSonii (8. Februar 2016)

Okay, vielen Dank an alle für die zahlreichen Meinungen!
(Heißt aber nicht, das keine weiteren mehr erwünscht sind  )


----------



## MrSonii (1. März 2016)

So ich hab jetzt eine andere Wohnung und dort bekomme ich Internet über Unitymedia, was auch geplant ist.
Jetzt hab ich schon mehrfach gehört, dass der Unitymedia Router (TC7200) richtig schlecht sein soll.
Was gäbe es denn für gute Alternativen?


----------



## Malc0m (2. März 2016)

nur über Unitymedia selbst eine Fritzbox 6490 dazu buchen.

Bis die freie Routerwahl bei den Kabelanbieter umgesetzt wird, denke ich dauert es noch... oder handeln die jetzt schon? dann kannst du die Fritzbox auch selbst kaufen.


----------



## MrSonii (7. März 2016)

Ich überbrücke jetzt mit dem Unitymedia Router bis das Gesetz in Kraft tritt, dann guck ich mal weiter.
Soweit ich weiß ist momentan die 6-monatige Umstellungsphase, glaube ab Juli oder August tritt es in Kraft.


----------

